# how long to leave buck in with a doe



## lnm03 (Oct 11, 2010)

So, I have a mini-mancha doe - she is 50% lamancha and 50% nigerian dwarf.  I am going to try to breed her to one of our nigerian dwarf bucks.  Everyone I talk to says nigerians can get pregnant at any time and lamancha's are seasonal.  If I put them into what we call our "breeding pen" how long do I need to leave them in there together?  I havent seen her go into heat and I have had her since August.  I dont know if she hasnt went into heat or if I am not noticing the signs?? 

If I put them in there for a week is that sufficient or do I need to leave them together for several weeks?  Or is it just not time for her?

This is my first time breeding too so bare with me!

THANK YOU!


----------



## ()relics (Oct 11, 2010)

If the buck isn't too rough I would think you could leave them penned together all the time.  You will be able to tell when she is in heat by the way the buck acts when he is around her, then you let him do his business in his own time frame.  You can record the day that you "think" she was bred but in case he missed her they would be together for him to reapeat later should she come back into heat.  Being this is your first time with this doe/buck it would be the best way to insure she gets bred.  Next season you will know better what to look for and then can decide if you want to individually "pen breed" or if herd breeding works better for you.


----------



## Chirpy (Oct 11, 2010)

If I know that my doe is in heat and watch the buck breed her I may only leave her for 2 or 3 days with him.  Then, I watch a month later to make sure she doesn't come back into heat.

Most of the time I cannot tell when my does are in heat so I leave them with the buck for a full 30 - 32 day cycle to make sure he 'gets' them.

Some does are really easy to tell when they are in heat.. some are impossible.


----------



## mistee (Oct 11, 2010)

I just put one of my bucks in w/ 2 of my does yesterday.. I have seen him breed one but I will prob keep them together for a few weeks.. If I think they have been bred then I will take him out of the " love shack" to put a different buck in there w/ some different does and then later put them together again to make sure they are bred... Right now I only have one " love shack" and 3 different bucks eagerly waiting to occupy it!!


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 11, 2010)

I always put my does in with the buck and not the other way around....seems to work out much better that way.


----------



## mistee (Oct 11, 2010)

i could put my bucks on the barn roof and they wouldnt care,,lol.


----------

